# Nc Gto Gathering



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

We had a GTO gathering this weekend in Durham at Carolina Auto Masters.
There were 22 goats that showed up. Some got dyno tunes and others just had dyno runs. I've got alot of pics of the event and one video of my car being dynoed again, I'll try to post them soon.
While we were there a couple of "mufftangs" showed up to talk to one of the guys at the shop, when they went to leave they were doing burnouts on the street and one of the guys in a Cobra lost his blower belt! :lol: He called from down the street and asked us if we found it, we told him we had it and he showed back up with his head held low, we were all like :rofl: 

BTW, new dyno #'s 378rwhp and 387rwtq!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

22 left to go! Gotta become a member of the 400rwhp club !!!

Get those pics up asap!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> We had a GTO gathering this weekend in Durham at Carolina Auto Masters.
> There were 22 goats that showed up. Some got dyno tunes and others just had dyno runs. I've got alot of pics of the event and one video of my car being dynoed again, I'll try to post them soon.
> While we were there a couple of "mufftangs" showed up to talk to one of the guys at the shop, when they went to leave they were doing burnouts on the street and one of the guys in a Cobra lost his blower belt! :lol: He called from down the street and asked us if we found it, we told him we had it and he showed back up with his head held low, we were all like :rofl:
> 
> BTW, new dyno #'s 378rwhp and 387rwtq!!


Sounds like it's time for a cam.....


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Sounds like it's time for a cam.....


Yes it is. What do you recommend to use with the stock heads.
I also want to use beehive springs, any opinion on them? :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> Yes it is. What do you recommend to use with the stock heads.
> I also want to use beehive springs, any opinion on them? :cheers


They are good, it depends on how radicle of a setup you want....... what rwhp are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

pssst - say 420!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> They are good, it depends on how radicle of a setup you want....... what rwhp are you looking for?


My next mods I am planning on doing are:
Cam
Beehive springs
Rocker Arms
P&P TB
Catch Can
MSD wires
NGK's

I hoping to be around 415-425 rwhp.
Whatcha think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Only the rockers and cam will give you any gain, the throttle body is worth about 5hp from what I have seen. I think 37-47hp is a stretch with a cam but, what do I know?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Actually I just read an article where they got 20hp from Comp. beehive springs. I'm not expecting that much but some. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

see? told ya, what do I know? lol


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

I hate to interupt the post but...

Gameover, what kind of wheels are those. They look sharp on the black GTO. I am looking for something similar for my 04.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTOgator said:


> I hate to interupt the post but...
> 
> Gameover, what kind of wheels are those. They look sharp on the black GTO. I am looking for something similar for my 04.


Thanks. They are 18 inch Drift R wheels from Group A. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

GTOgator said:


> I hate to interupt the post but...


this is funny. Name 1 post that DIDNT go off track? lol


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

gameover said:


> Thanks. They are 18 inch Drift R wheels from Group A. :cheers


Those are nice wheels. I never thought I'd care much for black wheels on a black goat. But those look great. Good to meet ya last weekend! It was a blast. Looking forward to our next G2G. :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

does anybody have pics of this gathering?


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's a few...



http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47635&page=8


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

for those that click the link, the pics start on page 10.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> Those are nice wheels. I never thought I'd care much for black wheels on a black goat. But those look great. Good to meet ya last weekend! It was a blast. Looking forward to our next G2G. :cool


It was great to meet you Lisa. For those of you that don't know Lisa she is a big car nut, she has 19 coats of Zaino on her goat. It looked great Lisa! Thanks again for the good food.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> does anybody have pics of this gathering?


I have some and a vid of my dyno run. When ever I get a few extra minutes I'll post them. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

waiting anxiously....


did you see the vids that chic posted last night?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> waiting anxiously....
> 
> 
> did you see the vids that chic posted last night?


Yeah, they were pretty good. I'll try to post mine after lunch.

BTW, I may need some help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

you know I am here for just that reason.

My strongest suggestion is to upload them to www.rapidshare.de and then post the link here.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

gameover said:


> It was great to meet you Lisa. For those of you that don't know Lisa she is a big car nut, she has 19 coats of Zaino on her goat. It looked great Lisa! Thanks again for the good food.



Thanks Chad. It was really good to meet you too.  Glad you enjoyed the food. :cool


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I've got the pics loaded to my computer, let's see if I can upload them now.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Well sh!t, That didn't work. Said something about an invalid post. :confused 
Any help?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

email them to me!

[email protected]


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> email them to me!
> 
> [email protected]


They're on the way. Thanks. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

no problem. I will host them, then send the code back to ya to post, or I can post.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Here is the link to my dyno run.
http://rapidshare.de/files/8877250/Picture_034.mpg.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

my email is still empty. you slackin? lol


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> my email is still empty. you slackin? lol


No slack here. I sent them earlier. :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

nothing received.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nothing received.


WTF! I'll try again in a minute.

Whatcha think about my vid?

:cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

pretty good except for that hippie dude blocking the view.


----------

